# Send In Your Baby Bunny Pictures!



## LizzyMayHarvey (Mar 15, 2021)

*Please please please send in photos of your baby bunnies! Photos of newborns, fuzzy cuties, and any adorable babies! I want to see them all!!!
I will start with some pics of my sweet girl Alice before she grew up and got huge. (She used to always snuggle up to the brown soft toy dog and in the last photo she is hanging out with her chicken sisters who she loves and now lives with them.)*


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 16, 2021)

I don’t have many but I have a few. Your bunny is so cute btw.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 16, 2021)

Btw my brother was holding him in the second pic


----------



## Eb21 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hugo and Dior


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Mar 16, 2021)

Madelyn L. said:


> I don’t have many but I have a few. Your bunny is so cute btw. View attachment 53871



Omigosh! That second photo is to die for! Your bunny looks so cuddly and cute!!!


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Mar 16, 2021)

Eb21 said:


> Hugo and Dior


Too cute!


----------



## SirLawrence (Mar 17, 2021)

When Lawrence was a little one! I adopted Lucas when he was grown, so I don't have any baby pics of him!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 17, 2021)

Shen was just a tiny thing when we got him. Now at only 3 months old, almost 4, he's about the size of a full grown dwarf, and still growing.


----------



## WabbitLover (Mar 17, 2021)

About 3-4 weeks old


----------



## Siskellery (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## eskaisbell (Mar 17, 2021)

These are my sweet buns. The first is our new addition Honey, she's about 10 weeks old. 
The tiny babies (Fluff, Dot & Bugs) are 24 days in first picture and 13 days in the second. And then my boy Thumper im the last 2 is about 8 weeks old. Love them all


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Mar 17, 2021)

They are all super cute!!!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 17, 2021)

I only have a few baby pictures of Theo because I guess I didn't realize how fast he would grow up  Here he is right after picking him up from the breeder. He was so little!


----------



## peanutdabunny (Mar 18, 2021)

Baby peanut and his suppose to be bond mate but sadly that one didn’t make it,


----------



## lynoneal (Mar 24, 2021)

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> *Please please please send in photos of your baby bunnies! Photos of newborns, fuzzy cuties, and any adorable babies! I want to see them all!!!
> I will start with some pics of my sweet girl Alice before she grew up and got huge.❤ (She used to always snuggle up to the brown soft toy dog and in the last photo she is hanging out with her chicken sisters who she loves and now lives with them.)*


----------



## lynoneal (Mar 24, 2021)

Baby face


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Mar 24, 2021)

Robbie.
My baby bunnies have grown up


----------



## HalaBuns (Mar 26, 2021)

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> *Please please please send in photos of your baby bunnies! Photos of newborns, fuzzy cuties, and any adorable babies! I want to see them all!!!
> I will start with some pics of my sweet girl Alice before she grew up and got huge. (She used to always snuggle up to the brown soft toy dog and in the last photo she is hanging out with her chicken sisters who she loves and now lives with them.)*


I love that she has chicken sisters


----------



## HalaBuns (Mar 26, 2021)

My gorgeous foster boy, Noah. He’s getting so strong and cheeky after a difficult start in life. He’s happiest when I’m in the room with him and is addicted to head rubs . His forever parents will be so lucky to have him when we find them.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Mar 26, 2021)

HalaBuns said:


> I love that she has chicken sisters


I know! It is way too cute. <3 When she was a bubba and the chickens were babies too they would all hop on her back and sleep on her at night. Sometimes she would even nose dive under them so she could have cuddles! Now the chooks are too big for that although they still cuddle each other all the time.


----------



## HalaBuns (Mar 26, 2021)

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> I know! It is way too cute. <3 When she was a bubba and the chickens were babies too they would all hop on her back and sleep on her at night. Sometimes she would even nose dive under them so she could have cuddles! Now the chooks are too big for that although they still cuddle each other all the time.


I love this!


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Mar 26, 2021)

HalaBuns said:


> I love this!



 I know you aren't supposed to keep bunnies and chooks together but ours get along famously and we have found ways to keep her out of the potentially dangerous chicken food so they can all live in harmony.

Here are some more baby bun pics. They aren't my rabbits as I volunteer at a farm/petting zoo which has a rabbit breeding program and these are some of their baby Californians. I love being able to go and take care of and cuddle bundles of fluff. It's hard though when I can't take them all home!


----------



## kimmieskakes (Mar 26, 2021)

This is my Cinnabun...1st pic is when I brought her home at 10weeks..2nd pic is now at almost 4months...Shes MY EVERYTHING


----------



## eskaisbell (Mar 26, 2021)

These are my newest fur babies, 5 days old and just getting a little fuzz 
Look at those tiny

teeth


----------



## FuzzyWabbit (Mar 26, 2021)

Creela looks so mad lol

Backyard fun

yay! Don’t have to cut the grass so often now!


----------



## chyvega01 (Apr 25, 2021)

My phone reset so I didn’t get to keep all the baby pictures ): but this is him today


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (May 3, 2021)

More baby bunnies from the farm/petting zoo!!! I want to take them all home! They are two weeks old and are to die for! Sorry for the amount of photos but they are just too cute!


----------



## SirLawrence (May 3, 2021)

STOP IT. I WANT ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Ashrocks92 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## MoonMama (May 4, 2021)

Here are ours at 6.5 weeks, and one of them at one week.


----------



## Ankit (May 4, 2021)

Your bunny is so cute


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 4, 2021)

Here is my Holland Dune, got him when he was two months old. They grow so fast!!


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (May 5, 2021)

Your babies are all way too cute!!! Keep sharing those photos!


----------



## Ankit (May 5, 2021)

So cute.


----------



## Tammaris Aston (May 5, 2021)

This is my mini lop called Louie


----------



## Jonbunny (May 5, 2021)

This is Jon when he was still a barn baby- then he realized he could do anything! And chose train conductor


----------



## Hoppybunn (May 6, 2021)

Bonnie


----------



## Hoolia (Aug 6, 2021)

Gobi the day we brought him home vs a year later.
he was my first Flemish Giant and my first baby bunny. We joked he was like Clifford because everyone in our community loved him so much he grew to twice the size of his parents! 
shown as a wee kit and a two year old beast, always a mama’s boy <3


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 6, 2021)

baby? Odyssey
4 months old
this was taken on the day we brought her home last year
(her tummy was bald because they shaved it before we got her since she was spayed)


----------



## FoggyForest (Aug 6, 2021)

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> *Please please please send in photos of your baby bunnies! Photos of newborns, fuzzy cuties, and any adorable babies! I want to see them all!!!
> I will start with some pics of my sweet girl Alice before she grew up and got huge.❤ (She used to always snuggle up to the brown soft toy dog and in the last photo she is hanging out with her chicken sisters who she loves and now lives with them.)*





these were my babies ❤ ❤ ❤ 
left: Bandit JR, middle, Pumpernickel, right, Allison


----------



## FoggyForest (Aug 7, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> View attachment 56775
> 
> baby? Odyssey
> 4 months old
> ...


Your rabbit is ADORABLE. I swear, this thread is the cutest part of the forums ever!!!!


----------



## FoggyForest (Aug 7, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Here is my Holland Dune, got him when he was two months old. They grow so fast!!


MORE


----------



## FoggyForest (Aug 7, 2021)

MoonMama said:


> Here are ours at 6.5 weeks, and one of them at one week.


AHHHHHHHHHHH what is that breeeeeeeeeeed your babies are so fluffy and sweet uwu


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 7, 2021)

FoggyForest said:


> MORE


If you say so!
You need to do more of your bun to though!!


----------



## FoggyForest (Aug 7, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> If you say so!
> You need to do more of your bun to though!!


oh my gosh the flops are so CUTE


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 7, 2021)

Found a picture of Odyssey when she was even younger.
This was taken by the shelter 1 day post spay before I adopted her.
She was just under 4 months old here.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 8, 2021)

Stray girl was likely giving birth to many others on the street that didn't survive. We got all sp/eutered at the appropriate age.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 8, 2021)

We found a home for one after she was spayed. The other babes stayed with us, some celebrating their 13 1/2 y.o. birthdays.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 8, 2021)

Agouti babe Sentinel was the first one out of Marietta's nest. And he latched onto hubby for the rest of his life! Neutering stopped his spraying, hallelujah. He had other spayed girls to watch in our home. Hub did get sprayed and marked many times prior to surgery.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 8, 2021)

This thread reminds me of the many years we cherished the youngsters born to 2 abandoned, eventually captured females by hubby. From little on, they were forever-loved. Babies grow up Fast!


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm new on this website so I figured I'd put some of my baby pics from my herd. 
I only got three of them as babies and the last to pics are of my litter. Their all Netherland Dwarfs.
The first one is of my first doe Primrose (broken chestnut); second is my first buck Forrest (chinchilla); third pic is another doe, Fern (chestnut); fourth and fifth are Prim's litter.


----------



## nat1234 (Aug 8, 2021)

my baby boy!


----------



## Dandy&Tuli4693 (Aug 8, 2021)

Dandy is a orange lionhead mix who is 10 weeks old 

That is his girlfriend Tuli in a bonding sessions

They ended up sucesful bonded!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

Some kits from my newest litter.


----------



## FuzzyWabbit (Apr 11, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Some kits from my newest litter.View attachment 59815
> View attachment 59816
> View attachment 59817
> View attachment 59818
> ...


Wait a minute….. how did you steal my Beewee?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

FuzzyWabbit said:


> Wait a minute….. how did you steal my Beewee?


What does your bun look like?


----------



## DonnaHarvey (Apr 12, 2022)

Our two wonky-eared babies  orange little guy is Hugo and the jury is still out on the magpie little girl


----------



## Rambobunny (Apr 12, 2022)

Baby Rambo!


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4 (Apr 13, 2022)

Some pics of our baby buns over the years. I had to limit myself to just a few because if I posted all the pictures of the babies it would go on forever


----------



## FuzzyWabbit (Apr 16, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> What does your bun look like?


He is in my pfp, but here are other photos 

Baby Bee




^Older Bee


----------



## Dusty07 (Apr 16, 2022)

I don’t have nearly as many as I wish! They grow up so fast!!


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 16, 2022)

My one and only baby-ish picture of any of the rabbits i've housed. It's Iris, and it was from her advert post. I'm guessing that the grey one by her side is her brother. She looks so small in comparison. Was she perhaps the runtier one of her litter?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

FuzzyWabbit said:


> He is in my pfp, but here are other photos
> 
> Baby Bee
> View attachment 60141
> ...


He does look a bit like Cotton!


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Apr 18, 2022)

My newest addition, Linden. She's a silver martin.



And my most current litter, two black otters. (We are calling them Coal and Ash). The second picture is them around a week old and the first one when they where almost two weeks old.


----------



## FuzzyWabbit (Apr 25, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> He does look a bit like Cotton!








Send In Your Baby Bunny Pictures!


I know! It is way too cute.




www.rabbitsonline.net


----------



## Sissel (Apr 26, 2022)

Hi all of you wonderful Bonnie Friends ❤!


Thank you for a thread that just makes my day! This is a perfect one to turn to whenever I need a smile on my face.

Here´s a baby picture of my dear Bonnie Bianca. She´s truly a blessing and we have so much fun together. I simply can´t imagine my life without a cute little bonnie friend jumping around i my home. And being able to share my life with her with you all in this loving and caring forum of ours makes it even
better!!


Lots of Binkies to you all from Bianca and grateful smiles from me!


----------



## Abster (Apr 26, 2022)

Here is our bunny ‘floppy’ 5 months old and we love dearly although litter training hasn’t been that successful! I spend ages cleaning up his pellets he leaves EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## FuzzyWabbit (May 2, 2022)

Sissel said:


> Hi all of you wonderful Bonnie Friends ❤!
> 
> 
> Thank you for a thread that just makes my day! This is a perfect one to turn to whenever I need a smile on my face.
> ...


SO ADORABLE LOOK AT THOSE EYES


----------



## LassieBunBun (May 7, 2022)

I loved seeing all the buns! I know this is a bit of an older thread so I hope it's ok to post Blossom and Thumper's baby pictures still....


----------

